# Shipping Movements on the Forth



## Billy_s (May 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is an AIS or other site that gives details of shipping movments on the Forth? Without this info (which is available for other ports) things are a bit hit and miss (more often than not 'miss) when I'm out with my camera.
Cheers

Billy


----------



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

Go to www.forthports.co.uk and look under the Forth and Tay Navigation Service there is contact numbers there and they will give you the information you want
Tom


----------



## Billy_s (May 28, 2006)

Thanks Tom


----------

